# New here :)



## IrishZombie77 (Oct 9, 2010)

Well i actualy joined this to ask this one person a question but now that im looking around i really enjoy this site!!

i really hope i can get help with some costume things 
((if this seems stupid give me a break ive been up all night looking for pics and info about the costume))

Going to sleep now, but will be on later today to talk more and stalk you guys and get tips XD :xbones: :smilekin:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome to hauntforum!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Welcome foolish mortal......to the hauntforum!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!! Nothing stupid about it, we all try to help each other out as much as possible when we can!! Ask away!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum IZ77!


----------



## wanaquehaunts (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for coming, enjoy your stay !!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the rabbit hole. I think that's how all of us ended up here.


----------



## IrishZombie77 (Oct 9, 2010)

mwahaha i got you where i want yo-*cough* ehem i mean thanks


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## IrishZombie77 (Oct 9, 2010)

randomr8 said:


>


what movie is that from?? i always wanted to watch it


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

IrishZombie77 said:


> what movie is that from?? i always wanted to watch it


Apparently from "Freaks". See the wiki link...


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Broom Hilda (Oct 23, 2010)

Welcome IrishZombie! This is a place where you never leave, if you like Halloween as much as everyone here you fit right in!!


----------

